# Weekend or Every Day car?



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I have only had my car for a couple of weeks…. but I have a major problem with it. I brought my GT-R for pure enjoyment, and boy does it deliver! In fact - too much. It’s sitting on my drive with it’s cover on and I’m at work with my company car - 3 series BM. Yet, it keeps calling out to me!!

So; I am curious;

Do you use your GT-R as an every day or as your main car? Or;

Is it a fun weekend car or for occasional track days?

Your experiences may help… I am feeling like a teenager again.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Every day for me, use to do the 2 car thing but weekends got busy and before I knew it I was using the car less and less.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I used it whole year as track and weekend toy. mostly as track car. But now i feel I was wrong, the car does not want to be driven 15 times a year on track and sometimes street. The car wants to be driven daily and sometimes on track... 

so now I'm in process of change to make my GTR daily driver and my small Audi will leave to one guy in company .... still keeping my big audi as family car


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Every day car for me, I got big powered R33 and R32 track/race cars.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Strictly for the weekend, as i dont need a weekday car so purely for a bit of fun!


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine's a company car. 

/me shrugs


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Everyday driver for me. But its getting on my pissing nerves having to spend my entire life stuck behind some numpty. And the roads in Bucks are slowly smashing the car to pieces. Damn it.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Defo every day car but after putting 13k miles on it in the first 5 months need to cool it or it'll depreciate too much over next 3 years or so.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

R35Bren said:


> Defo every day car but after putting 13k miles on it in the first 5 months need to cool it or it'll depreciate too much over next 3 years or so.


Thats some impressive mileage! :thumbsup:

Mine's everyday car too - did look at the 2nd car thing but for the amount that would cost I'll be a whole lot happier spending it on v-Power, tyres and servicing on the GTR :clap:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Everyday car for me too. 20-25k per year average mileage also...


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Norwich to London every weekend A11/M11 sitting on 120, if you see me hola!!!!!!!!


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Every day car for me . Thought about getting a cheap runaround, because in the past always had something special and something more common for every day use. However,because of health probs only doing limited mileage. So I dont see the point of that, otherwise I'll never drive it.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting... what's the highest mileage GT-R on the Forum I wonder???


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Someone was selling a UK car first registered in mid June 2009 on Pistonheads that had 19k on the clock - thats 55k per year!!

D


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I consider it an everyday car, but i also have a laguna estate for trudging up and down the motorway where there is no chance of having fun or if i need to visit B&Q. So use split journeys 50:50 between the two. I share a stripped and tunned 200sx for going to trackdays but i'm itching to try the GTR on the track..... once those dunlops are nearly done i think it would be rude not too


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Weekend car for me, because i own a business and don't want to be a 'flash harry' boss.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmm... Good Point


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Godders said:


> Hmmm... Good Point


My business is also in a pretty rough part of Glasgow, so i wouldn't want to be 'relieved' of it. 

I'm sure once the car becomes more common that will change.


----------

